
Sexual selection makes female songbirds drab - DrScump
http://www.nature.com/news/sexual-selection-makes-female-songbirds-drab-1.18735
======
Menge
It seems like a potentially interesting article, but it reads like it is not
not written in double negatives.

I mean the article states that being drab is about not investing in expensive
traits. But everything about it is written as if there isn't a lot of natural
culling of colorful things that is more natural to talk about.

